# Hello



## tantoine (Jan 6, 2010)

Hello all. I am hoping to move to Italy in about 4 years. I've decided to start doing my research early so that I can properly plan my move. I am currently in College. My major is History and my minor is Italian. I hope to get a job as an English teacher in Italy. I was wondering how one would go about doing so. I have a couple of questions that I hope can be answered.

1) Is the TEFL necessary to teach English in Italy?

2) What is the salary like for English teachers? Would it be best to get two jobs? (I also have a nurse's aide license but it's Florida based so I doubt that helps much)

3) How much money should I save up before moving there?

4) Are Italians receptive towards Americans? Africans? African-Americans? 

5) What is the cost of living like in Italy?

6) Would I have a better chance of finding a job in a small Italian town vs the city?

Any replies will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tantoine (Jan 6, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Cost of living depends on your life style.

Around here if you own your own home and car then you can easily manage on less then 500 Euros a month. Including the car expenses.

OTOH without owning your own home you'll be spending at least 400 Euros for rent. More likely closer to 500. 

Without a car you'll find it hard to get to the better malls and outlet shops so you'll be spending more on food etc.

Plus this depends on how you shop. The seasonal sales aka Saldis are twice a year and most people stock up on clothes then. You combine that with the outlets and a bit of knowledge and you can buy things for 90% off retail. OTOH if you don't like the outlets and sales then things get much more expensive.

All the big chain grocery stores have online websites that you can download the weekly flyers from. Download a few weeks or better months from the various chains. You'll quickly get a feel for how expensive groceries will be. Obviously Italian foods are commonly on sale while other things aren't normally.

Jobs. You'll need a job to get a visa . So you'll end up in the area you get a job. Bigger cities are by their nature bigger job markets. OTOH you can live outside the city and commute in.

Lots of people expect to be English teachers. I'm not sure how easy it would be to get a visa for this.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Try Conad, Co-op and http://www.carrefour.it

For grocery shops. The IPER markets carry much more then food and will give you a good idea of overall costs.


----------

